# StaffPad - Windows



## CatOrchestra (Jul 13, 2020)

If you get the windows version, does it work with 3rd party VSTs? 

Or do you have to buy VSTs/Samples through the app?


----------



## wcreed51 (Jul 13, 2020)

The 3rd party addon librarys are specially programed to work with SP. SP doesn't work with VSTis.


----------



## Jacob Moss (Jul 13, 2020)

It's just what's available in the store. I've talked with David about this, it would actually be fairly complicated to open it up to proper VSTs.. and may defeat the purpose of StaffPad


----------

